# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Не стоит говорить начальнику фразу «это так просто»

## Irina

*Стали известны фразы, которые не рекомендуется говорить начальнику. Как пишет «Труд», любое высказывание из этого перечня способно сильно подпортить имидж сотрудника в глазах его босса.*

Реплика «это не входит в мои обязанности» может показаться слишком дерзкой. Употребляя такого рода ответы, человек рискует создать себе образ нелояльного сотрудника, пренебрегающего делами компании.

Обсуждать ситуацию с руководством стоит только тогда, если оно явно пытается завалить подчиненного лишней работой.

Также начальников раздражает такая реакция, как вздох. У деятельного руководителя она даже способна вызвать агрессию. «Это нереально» в ответ на требование шефа не стоит произносить по той причине, что это звучит слишком категорично. Более того, данная фраза может выставить человека в качестве некомпетентного сотрудника.

Две других реплики-табу для офиса — «это так просто» и  «за такую зарплату я этого делать не буду».

Если часто повторять первую фразу, то руководство будет считать такого сотрудника очень способным и трудолюбивым и загружать его множеством сложных заданий, с которыми он не всегда сможет справиться. Второй ответ слишком резок и прямолинеен, лучше выразить эту мысль в более мягкой форме.

----------


## Sanych

Вывод. Начальство потихоньку зажралось. И часто любят припахать рабочего на всякие левые работы даже не за спасибо, а просто так. "Я начальник, ты дурак". Вот и вся логика. 
Естественно у рабочего возникает вопрос: "А какого хрена я должен это делать, когда такие как ты нихера не делают, только глотки дерут целый день". Но конечно же как и написано выше, он выражает это в более мягкой форме, что-то типо - _«это не входит в мои обязанности»_  или _«за такую зарплату я этого делать не буду»_

----------


## vova230

Начальство изредка надо посылать наХ, тогда оно сразу будет становиться мягче и разумнее.

----------

